# UFS1 backward incompatibility? (numdirs = 0)



## monkeyboy (Sep 1, 2009)

Crazy I know, but I still run a few FreeBSD 2.2.8 systems. The system disk died on one a couple of days ago, so I've been working to restore it from backups. For various hardware/media reasons, I chose to use a FBSD 6.2 system to do the restores. I told newfs to make UFS1 filesystems as I thought that is what I needed to build a disk suitable for 2.2.8. The root FS was a binary (DD) disk copy, so no need for newfs for the root FS.

However when I went to boot up the 2.2.8 system, its fsck first threw an error on the root, something about BAD SUPERBLOCK, use alternate? I said yes, and it proceeded, but then when it got to the other filesystems (/var and /usr), it again threw BAD SUPERBLOCK errors. However, when telling it to use the alternate superblock, it threw a fatal error, something like numdirs = 0.

I am guessing that there is a backwards incompatibility between UFS1 as implemented on 6.2 and 2.2.8... which is unfortunate (why break something so fundamental as that?). Anyways, since I got the root FS restores, I'm redoing newfs using the 2.2.8 newfs... hopefully that will solve the problem...


----------

